# Logitech wireless mouse doesn't work w/ gentoo-sources-3.2.0

## Fran

Since I updated to 3.2.0 from 3.1.6, my Logitech Anywhere MX stopped working. I have selected the new logitech universal receiver module, but I get this when I connect the receiver:

```
logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: claimed by neither input, hiddev nor hidraw

logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: logi_dj_probe:hid_hw_start returned error

```

The module hid_logitech_dj is loaded.

Anyone else with similar problems?

(edit) Solved, obvious solution is obvious. I had to enable /dev/hidraw.

----------

## SigHunter

had the same problem, your solution fixed it, thanks

----------

## *zensiert*

Also had the same problem, worked for me as well. Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xtx

sorry if i'm being dumb... but what do you mean you had to enable it? my logitech dinovo edge keyboard stopped working. in /dev/ i see hidraw0-hidraw5 but i don't understand how to enable any of them.

----------

## *zensiert*

You have to enable it in your kernel configuration. The flag is called 

```
CONFIG_HIDRAW
```

. You can find it in menuconfig under 

```
Device Drivers -> HID Devices -> Generic HID support -> /dev/hidraw raw HID device support
```

----------

## xtx

ah. that was already enabled for me. not sure what's going on but my keyboard stopped connecting to the dongle it came with. it connects at boot but it disconnects as soon as xorg starts. 

weird thing is that i figured out i can connect it to a third party bluetooth dongle using bluez... which i guess is fine... just don't know why it stopped connecting to the dongle it was made for

----------

## xtx

using the third party bluetooth adapter doesn't quite cut it for me. in order to use bluez you need one of two things: a gui to use a mouse and click on the bluetooth icon to connect, or a keyboard to do it via command line. 

since i do not have a keyboard at this point to login to my gui or to use the command line, i cannot connect it. meaning that every time i reboot my computer i would have to connect a wired keyboard to login before being able to connect my wireless keyboard. 

this is obviously not acceptable and i would appreciate any and all advice

----------

## wrdaniel

For those using logitech unifying receivers, check for

-> Device Drivers -> HID Devices (HID_SUPPORT [=y]) -> Special HID drivers -> Logitech devices (HID_LOGITECH [=y])

----------

## xtx

that was enabled as a module before, set it to yes now, no change.

i'm fairly sure that it is not a kernel issue for me. it randomly stopped working after an update. i'm assuming a config file is incorrect but i have no idea which one or how to fix it.

----------

## tomatopi

Same problems here. However, I downgraded bluez to 4.96 and udev to 164-r2 and everything works. Looks like a problem with udev/bluez and not the kernel.

----------

## FreakNigh

I have a fresh gentoo install with 3.2.0 and the logitech M570 mouse will sometimes work with an initial turn on of the mouse but then becomes unresponsive.

This is a dmesg | tail

 *Quote:*   

> [27455.885558] usbtest 7-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface
> 
> [27455.885560] usbtest 7-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id
> 
> [27455.885565] usbhid 7-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface
> ...

 

----------

## xtx

^same here. dinovo edge occasionally syncs before kernel loads but afterward it is unresponsive. it WILL work if i use a wired keyboard to login and then sync my dinovo edge to my rocketfish bt adapter.

why is this happening with logitech devices? maybe it's just me but that's kind of an absolute necessity to have working properly if the open source community wants to be taken seriously with average users.

----------

## platojones

 *tomatopi wrote:*   

> Same problems here. However, I downgraded bluez to 4.96 and udev to 164-r2 and everything works. Looks like a problem with udev/bluez and not the kernel.

 

I have the MX5500 and for me, just downgrading bluez was enough.  udev 171-r5 works fine.

----------

## xtx

^confirmed. downgrading bluez works, udev is fine as is.

----------

## Winz

I have the MX5500 and the same problem too.

Downgrading bluez works for me too.

The problem is due to hid2hci (tools that turn the Logitech dongle from embedded mode to Bluetooth mode). On Bluetooth mode 'lsusb' have an additional entry : Bus 008 Device 004: ID 046d:c704 Logitech, Inc. (HCI mode)

hci2hid seems not work to revert to embedded mode. So my first test to activate hid mode on boot failed :

```
vim /etc/udev/rules.d/20-logitech-hid2hci.rules

# Logitech devices

KERNEL=="hiddev*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c70[345abce]|c71[34bc]", \

  RUN+="hid2hci --mode=hid --method=logitech-hid --devpath=%p"
```

Another workaround (which works) is to comment hid2hid udev rules (which are installed with bluez).

```
vim /lib/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth-hid2hci.rules

# Logitech devices

#KERNEL=="hiddev*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c70[345abce]|c71[34bc]", \

#  RUN+="hid2hci --method=logitech-hid --devpath=%p"
```

And then reboot !

This solution is not good because this file will be overwritten on each bluez update. So if someone had better solution ...

----------

